Ask HN: What are resources for learning C++? - pydox
======
TheAsprngHacker
How much programming experience do you have? For example, have you used other
low-level languages or do you come from more abstract languages?

I use cplusplus.com and cppreference.com as a general reference. To learn best
practices, I read Herb Sutter's books.

